# She's Here!!updated picture pg 6.. the brat!



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

my new doe!!

still no clue what she looks like, or her pedigree, or any of that..

but i'm so excited.. i get her at like three today! all the way from by reno nevada!! its gabby's replacement.. 

i really don't want to go to school today because of it.. i just wanna go feed and milk at my goats and my friends and go sit over there and wait..


i'll get some pictures on my camera phone so we can have pictures tonight


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: she comes today!!*

Woo -Hoo!! congrats!!!

Can't wait for the pics and pedigree!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: she comes today!!*

It sounds like you are getting or going on a blind DATE, but you have to keep this one. :wahoo:

How exciting. So how on earth are you getting a goat that you know NOTHING about?


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: she comes today!!*

Oh I can't wait to see this "surprise" doe! I bet you are so excited. :leap: 
Is this the replacement for the doe you found to have an extra teat?


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: she comes today!!*

Wow... what a great surprise for this afternoon! Can't wait to see pictures of her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: she comes today!!*

can't wait for the pictures..... :leap: :leap:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: she comes today!!*



sweetgoats said:


> It sounds like you are getting or going on a blind DATE, but you have to keep this one. :wahoo:
> 
> How exciting. So how on earth are you getting a goat that you know NOTHING about?


gabby ( the doe i just picked up in october ) got a third teat.. so the breeder replaced her with another doe.. but she kept it a surprise like a christmas thing

and BOY OH BOY!!! she is gorgeous.. i couldn't get a picture cause it was dark but she is gorgeous

she was born 3/26/08 one or trip does

shes a broken buckskin with white and a "bald " face.. like a horse.. MY FAVORITE!!

i'm in love  

her pedigree is as follows:

sireecan Hollow CI Tap Dance
SSill Pickles Creative Image
sssill Pickles Lion Heart
ssd:Twin Creeks MB Sunshine Design 
SD:MCH Little Rascals Ballerina *D
SDS:Flat Rocks Romanov
SDDiddlin Acres Flasdance VG

dam:Roc N Ewe MC Hello Mary Lou
ds: Desertwinds MT Charleston
dss:Spiritwind Apache
dsd:Starbucks Mountain Grown
DD:Roc N Ewe JM Brown Sugar
dds:Roc N Ewe Ranch Jimmy Mac
ddd:Flat Rocks Keepsake

the granddam on the fathers side is the champion of champion from 2006.. i'll add pictures of them

i need to think of a name for her, or keep the one the breeder chose for her which is Roc N Ewe TD Tipitina


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: she comes today!!*

ok got some pictures

first is her momma, mary lou.. she is dry in the picture but is VERY PRETTY

second is grandma on mom's side.. its kevins grandma too

last is the FULL SISTER to the GRANDDAM on the sires side


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: she comes today!!*

this is grandma on dad's side. she is a PGCH/MCH/CH and GRAND CHAMPION OVER ALL THE
PERMANENT GRAND SR. DOES AT THE 2006 NDGA NATIONALS

dad , though i don't have a picture is a broken buckskin. and very manly!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: she comes today!!*

Awesome and Congrats! Looks like you have an awesome milker on your hands.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: she comes today!!*

wow SDK ...she sounds real purty..  ..I don't know if calling her "ewe" within her name fits....Roc N (Ewe) TD Tipitina...LOL.... she isn't a sheep.. LOL...:ROFL:

those goats have the wow :shocked:  factor.... and really nice udders.. 
hopefully we can see your new doe soon.....she has to be gorgeous.. :leap:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: she comes today!!*

the lady names all her goats after oldies songs.. so it was rocnewe instead of rocking you

i don't know if i want to name her tipitina though..

she is all fat and hairy.. kay said it was 19 degrees there last night..

she is soo perty though.. i wish it was light enough to get a picture..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: she comes today!! SHES HERE!!*

SDK...I don't really care for that name either ...I know you can come up with a better name or someone here may have a name for her.... after they see her pic...?

Tis the season to be hairy....LOL  :ROFL:

As I said before ....can't wait to see her pics....  :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: she comes today!! SHES HERE!!*

update.. her momma's half sister is a MCH and is one leg away from PGCH.. all her legs are in milk too which is really cool

i have to go to long beach tomorrow to the aquarium for a school thing, so i'll be back late.. but pictures saturday for sure..

i'll post some of the aquarium too


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: she comes today!! SHES HERE!!*

Wow, she does sound like a very nice replacement for Gabby. I am glad you are happy with the way this all worked out. Congrats! :stars: 
Can't wait to see her picture! :dance:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: she comes today!! SHES HERE!!*

How Exciting. I can not wait to see her.

Congratulations, the family tree is beautiful. :clap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: she comes today!! SHES HERE!!*

OK, I thought we would see pictures before now. Where are they?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: she comes today!! SHES HERE!!*

ok after three hours of LA traffic getting back from the aquarium.. i still made it in time to get some pictures.

they aren't the best.. and she isn't all too friendly yet.. but she is sooo purty

we need to think of a name for her..


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: she comes today!! SHES HERE!!*

so pretty!  she looks kind of like my friend's goat, lyra. . . .


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: she comes today!! SHES HERE!!*

her momma is hello mary lou... its by ricky nelson...

anyone know a song by him that would make a cool name?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: she comes today!! SHES HERE!!*

October 7, 1957: Ricky Nelson scores the first of many hits for the Imperial label when the rockabilly number "Be-Bop Baby" enters the Top Forty, en route to #3.

Be-Bop Baby  I like this one as a name 

SDk... she is really nice...I can tell by the pic's..LOL .....she is a little brat right now..but it won't take long for her to settle....


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: she comes today!! SHES HERE!! pictures up*

be-bop baby.. i like that..

she is a brat! but shes already eating stuff from my hands.. i had some apricot leaves ( my goats kill for them) and she was eating them off the branch.. i just need some time with her

another name i was thinking of was dancing queen from abba.. but im kinda eh on it

theres also a song ( not the movie) that dean martin sang called happy feet which is pretty cool


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: she comes today!! SHES HERE!!*

I used to know a horse named Shy Boots. . . .


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: she comes today!! SHES HERE!!*

she's not shy at all.. but she's really strong.. she broke one of my show leads cause she was mad

and i think that you aussies out there might get a kick out of this.. she was doing death rolls to try and escape.. silly girl

she must think shes on a vacation though.. it was only 40 here last night.. whereas the night before it was 19 degrees for her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SHES HERE!! pictures are up and were naming her.. help*

see......... she is already lightening up some.....LOL
she is so pretty........


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: SHES HERE!! pictures are up and were naming her.. help*

She is a very pretty girl! :sun:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: SHES HERE!! pictures are up and were naming her.. help*

She's quite flashy!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: SHES HERE!! pictures are up and were naming her.. help*

thanks guys.. i think were gonna go with the one toth came up with for her name

so it'll be Roc N Ewe TD Be Bop Baby

i also found her half brother who lives with the same lady who has her mom!!

he is gorgeous!

Roc N Ewe TD Dance With Me
http://www.littledipperfarms.com/id7.html

he is a beautiful guy.. his momma is actually twist's aunt.. so i guess hes twist's cousin and the new girls half brother


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SHES HERE!! pictures are up and were naming her.. help*

:leap: it is a cute flashy name ....when it's all put together..... isn't it....  thanks SDK 
" Roc N Ewe TD Be Bop Baby" :hug: :thumbup:

Roc N Ewe TD Dance With Me...he is awesome.... :drool:

so cool........


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: SHES HERE!! pictures are up and were naming her.. help*

he is!! so powerful

kay's goats are always really nice big goats.. they milk alot too!! .. twist has been giving me a quart a day

i'm going to try and get some nice pictures of lilbit, and ...what are we going to call the new girl?? hmmm

anyway going to try and get perty pics all posed like.. hopefully sunday


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SHES HERE!! pictures are up and were naming her.. help*

I'd love to see .....posed pics... of your beautiful girl.....


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: SHES HERE!! pictures are up and were naming her.. help*

Toth, pics on pg 2, she's a beautiful girl! Congrats!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: SHES HERE!! pictures are up and were naming her.. help*

What a pretty girl, I love the name  :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SHES HERE!! pictures are up and were naming her.. help*



> Toth, pics on pg 2, she's a beautiful girl! Congrats!


 Di ...on the prior page SDK and I ...were talking about this below ....  SDK is going to take some purty posing pics of lilbit... :sun:



> he is!! so powerful
> 
> kay's goats are always really nice big goats.. they milk alot too!! .. twist has been giving me a quart a day
> 
> ...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: SHES HERE!! pictures are up and were naming her.. help*

Oops! Sorry Toth.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SHES HERE!! pictures are up and were naming her.. help*

Quite alright Di.... :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: SHES HERE!! pictures are up and were naming her.. help*

tried to get pictures today.. she is a total brat!!

i'm uploading as i type


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

ok.. so bebop.. is a total brat!!

so i was getting pictures of her today since it was really nice..

OH MY GOSH!!!

i tried everything to get her to stand still.. not much helped.. out of 26 pictures i got three where she isn't blurry and you can see the attitude! i tried to give her a handful of temptation(grain).. she spit it at me!!

love the tude.. she'll get better

she "added" she own picture comments too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

wow . :shocked: ..she is definitely... being a tick turd........isn't she.. :shocked: ...she is totally rebeling... :doh: :help: ..give her some time ...and try again then...
I know SDK ....that you can get her to settle down.........she really looks nervous right now...... :hug: But she is gorgeous looking past her tissy fits....LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

haha she's such a brat.. maybe we should name her paris hilton!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

ha ha ...there ya go...LOL :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

haha .. she'll get better.. and these pictures are better than the ones from yesterday.. i can't wait. her first show is in feb.. so i need her perfectimo so i can win a leg


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

:ROFL: She's really making taking those pics easy for ya! She's really super cute though!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

i wish it wasn't winter.. i want to clip my goats so bad!! especially her and kevin..they both look chunky with alll their hair.. there the only two i have who grew winter coats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

I know.................. winter is a pain.... when it comes to grooming goats....
come on spring.... :help: :hi5:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

well today we weighed her in and wormed her

she weighs 38 pounds.

still kicking and screaming on a leash but she ate grain out of my hand and didn't spit it back at me...

also lilbit weighed 19 lbs.. so cute.. she does better on the leash than bebop though


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

Do you use a scale to weigh the goats or a weigh tape/conversion chart? I'm curious what everyone else uses. We've used the tape in the past, when needed.

She is very pretty!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

my 4h leader is letting me borrow her sheep scale for my market wethers. i tried the tape thing and i never got it right


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

I agree SDK.......the tapes are not accurate ...


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

Oh, darnit.  Now I gotta figure out another way to do it. . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

buy a scale????LOL  just kidding.....we bought a 1,000 lb livestock scale.....It is real accurate and weighs :thumbup: in lbs and in ounces....like a soda can to the tee...we love it....
It was expensive.......but is a great investment..... :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

you could use a human scale too!! nigerians are small enough


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

you know that is true....good idea for capriola-nd.... :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

economically friendly for us poor people..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

what ever works.....right?  :shrug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

yea.. thats what my boer friend uses to weigh her kids.. once they hit like 90 she just stops cause they dont fit on the scale anymore..

but it works olivia


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

yep...that does work ........up to a certain point.....after that is hard....even to guess sometimes...I love my big scale..... because if I have a sick goat ...and need a weight to treat....I have it....there's nothing better..... :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

how much did you pay for your toth?? i have to return mine soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

around $800 with shipping.....


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

thats not too bad..how heavy is it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

not to heavy...I don't have another scale .........to weigh the scale.....LOL.... :ROFL:

It is easy to lift....and light....It's been a little while since we got it ......but it isn't that old either....I forgot how much it weighs....sorry..... :shrug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

I cannot justify spending that much for our little herd and using it only once in a while. The tape seems to work for us. So, I'll just stick with that. It's a heck a lot cheaper!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

or a human scale.. but for people with bigger herds like toth.. its a really good investment


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

Thanks SDK... 

capriola-nd
we have the boers ..so it is worth every penny for us...... we have those big bucks and need to weigh them sometimes....but I also weigh them ....as they grow ...to keep accurate weights on them......I like to get weanling weights on my kids...If the big bucks get sick ...and I have an accurate weight ...I can treat them with accuracy..........I would break the human scale so quickly.....LOL If the tape is working for you ...that is a good thing.....capriola-nd.... there is definitely a big size difference there...LOL and I can see why you would disagree with the scale...... :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

yea.. i remember the weekly weigh ins for my growing boers especially my wethers


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

then you do know........... how cost efficient it is to have the big scale......I forgot about the wethers.... :doh:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

oh my gosh!! one week my little sisters wether gained 14 pounds! then the next two weeks he gained like4 pounds

yay growth spurts


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

holy goat........that is excellent weight gain...you can't beat that....  :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

well today she didn't roll and buck around on the leash.. and let us pet her while she ate

YAY!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

that sounds like real progress....good for you.....congrats... :thumbup:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*



> we have the boers ..so it is worth every penny for us...... we have those big bucks and need to weigh them sometimes....but I also weigh them ....as they grow ...to keep accurate weights on them......I like to get weanling weights on my kids...If the big bucks get sick ...and I have an accurate weight ...I can treat them with accuracy..........I would break the human scale so quickly.....LOL If the tape is working for you ...that is a good thing.....capriola-nd.... there is definitely a big size difference there...LOL and I can see why you would disagree with the scale......


Of course I understand why you have it.  I didn't mean to offend you or anything. It's just way more economical for us to use either the human scale or the tape. Very understandable having the livestock scale in your case.

Something I don't understand is that why would they have the weigh tapes and conversion charts if they are inaccurate?? Is it just personal preference to not use them or are they really not good at all? :scratch:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

With the weight tapes...i've heard they are just not consistant or reliable. I haven't tried one my self so I can't be sure, but from what i've heard they just aren't to reliable. We use a human scale to weight ours if we need to.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*



> Of course I understand why you have it.  I didn't mean to offend you or anything. It's just way more economical for us to use either the human scale or the tape. Very understandable having the livestock scale in your case.
> 
> Something I don't understand is that why would they have the weigh tapes and conversion charts if they are inaccurate?? Is it just personal preference to not use them or are they really not good at all? :scratch:


 No...you didn't offend me what so ever.....I just don't believe in those tapes...I've seen them way off.....I really don't think they should sell them....but they do....
now the human scales ...are alot closer to accuracy......  :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

we use d tapes on our first pigs for fair. since the school didn't have a scale

before we took them to fair the tapes said 300 each

so were like ok we made it

got to fair and weighed in.. only one hog made weight out of 7.. which totally sucked.. since minimum weight is 200


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

So, the tapes were off by 100 pounds? Sheesh.

I think I might start a thread to see if anyone does have success with the weigh tapes or if they're just no good. It doesn't make sense for them to be available if they do not work. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

wow SDK......... that is way.......... way off.....and that must of been such a bummer..... to take them there....and not be able to do anything with them.....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

SDK. That new doe is adorable. Now we will all remind you later when you tell us what a pain she is because she is TOO friendly. :leap: She will be in your pocket in no time.

As for the tapes. I have been told that the only goats those tapes really work for are Dairy goats. I really do not understand why but that is what I have been told by a lot of people. Maybe the way they are built. :shrug: I feel bad because I got a bunch of them for my 4H kids, now I have to tell them that i got them something that they really should not use.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

she is getting better everyday.. i'm so happy with her


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

well today bebop did ALOT better! she didn't jump or scream the whole walk.. she did however put the brakes on a few times(like 20) haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

well at least you know the breaks work....LOL :ROFL:

It sounds like she is doing really well though.....I am happy for ya


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's Here!! betterpictures on pg 3.. the brat!*

updated picture of the bebop and lil bit. stil standoffish. but getting better


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ...SDK ...they look really good....  :thumbup:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

She's sooo pretty! And it's great that she's already starting to get the idea that you're not so bad. :wink: I love that coloring too. Oh and what's funny is that Lil' Bit is one of my nicknames.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

got a new picture today.. they actually came near me to eat!!

getting better!

they're like BFF's


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

How cute! That's great that she has a friend since she's new.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

it was perfest timing for both of them .. the day bebop came is the day lilbit's sister oop went to her new home

i had gabby in their too but she started biting and ramming bebop.. so she went in with the beast(aurora) and the other girls


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> got a new picture today.. they actually came near me to eat!!
> 
> getting better!
> 
> they're like BFF's


 they are cute...glad to hear they are doing better....



> it was perfest timing for both of them .. the day bebop came is the day lilbit's sister oop went to her new home
> 
> i had gabby in their too but she started biting and ramming bebop.. so she went in with the beast(aurora) and the other girls


 that is great timing.....couldn't of been timed any better....wow....gabby is being a brat.....but beast(aurora)...will put her in her place... :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

aurora needs to be put in HER place.. she is HORRIBLE!!

i want to find a nerf football and give her the"goat turban" haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

there ya go..... nerf football .....just don't try for a field goal......


----------

